
Facebook Financial Results 2019 Q4 - xyby
https://s21.q4cdn.com/399680738/files/doc_financials/2019/q4/FB-12.31.2019-Exhibit-99.1-r61_final.pdf
======
adpirz
30% of the world is using a Facebook product nearly everyday. What other
things do that many people share in their daily routines outside of life's
necessities?

~~~
marticode
Google. Chrome is the most popular browser, Gmail the most popular email,
Android the most popular mobile OS and Google the most popular search portal.
If you go online you are highly likely to use Google, even if you don't want
to as AdSense or Analytics are used on many web sites too. I can't think of a
more ubiquitous brand.

~~~
edgyquant
Android is the most popular consumer OS, not just the most popular mobile OS.
Few, if any, surpass it.

------
woodpanel
FB down 7% after-markets, while beating estimates

TSLA up 12% after-markets, with not so perfect numbers

I'm puzzled. Short-Squeeze? Rockstar- vs. Voldemort-CEO? Or did some
options-"whale" just sneezed during order execution?

~~~
empath75
Fb seems like a company that’s past it’s peak. Their brand and public image is
garbage and they’re just going to extract as much profits from their dwindling
user base as they can on the way down.

~~~
likpok
User growth is up, even on Facebook alone. If what you say is true you might
expect weekly users to be up-or-flat while daily is declining, as people are
locked in to the platform but less engaged with it. But daily users are also
up.

~~~
bamboozled
Are they your numbers, someone else’s or theirs ?

Seems like they’d have a vested interest to claim anything as daily users.
Bots, trolls, whatever.

~~~
sfifs
If they're not removing obvious frauds in these numbers, they'll be the target
of shareholder class action lawsuits. In general, numbers published by big
corporations tend to be reasonably sourced due to this reason - gotchas tend
to more subtle.

Privately held company numbers on the other hand are generally much more
suspect (Uber before IPO, Snap before IPO, We work, Theranos...)

------
bduerst
FB liabilities nearly tripled last year - Is that from aggressively opening
new offices? Data centers?

What is FB buying/using so much of that it hasn't paid for yet?

~~~
jamiequint
They're hiring thousands and thousands people to moderate content, per public
outcry.

------
dana321
They are spending $46 billion a year to keep all that running.

Over a million dollars spent per staff member.

Wow.

~~~
chrisseaton
> Over a million dollars spent per staff member.

Are you saying that's a lot, or not a lot?

At somewhere elite like Facebook many of those staff members are probably
being paid about half of that in compensation. And then they have massive
server farms to run.

~~~
ac29
Facebook has 30,000+ employees. There's no way even half of them are getting
paid $500k.

~~~
mgraczyk
No need to guess, median worker pay is public information. At Facebook it is
$228,651.

------
thorwasdfasdf
Headcount 45K. Wow! It'd be interesting to see a breakdown of what they're all
working on. (I'm not criticizing)

------
dannyr
Is there a way to see Facebook's revenue broken down by country?

~~~
happppy
That would raise so many questions like why are they operating in a country
where they are generating pennies.

